# 315 Set



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

This is set 5204W which I acquired from a local collector several months back.The 315 was not running but with a little TLC runs and smokes terrific.Prior owner replaced the original air chime tender because it stopped working years ago.He used a tender from a SIB 312.The 315 tender was lettered America Flyer only no Lines included produced in 1952 only.Set is very complete and nice runner......


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice one. I picked up one of those sets several years back. I'll have to get it out to see what it came with. Don't know the set number


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Good looking set flyguy55, you don't see that one often. Nice find.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Very nice set.like it 

Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice set. flyguy55. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> This is set 5204W which I acquired from a local collector several months back.The 315 was not running but with a little TLC runs and smokes terrific.Prior owner replaced the original air chime tender because it stopped working years ago.He used a tender from a SIB 312.The 315 tender was lettered America Flyer only no Lines included produced in 1952 only.Set is very complete and nice runner......
> View attachment 540237
> View attachment 540238


Are these brass weighted couplers or brass??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

632 hopper car, brass weights on the coupler or black weights??


----------

